# My Cub Cadet



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my Cub Cadet 1525 just got my hub caps in and put them on and it looks good. Eat your heart out sj and Sam:wontshare

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42131>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

ANOTHER ONE

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42132>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

One more

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42133>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

All I can say is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.
I must say I think they look better on your unit than most of the others. Seems to go really well with the white/yellow scheme. 
Well, glad you got them. Hope you can keep em shiny. I have no use for such stuff as it just makes more work and upkeep. Like I have time to shine my GT? Heck, I don't have time to cut the grass 1/2 of the time. 

They really do look great. Look almost factory and that makes them appear even better than normal to me anyhow. 

Nice option there, Jody.
Andy


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hallelujah!!! Looks sharp, Jody. I'm glad you finally got them. Keep'em shiny!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy they do look good with the yellow and white. 

MowHoward yes they are very shiny the wife said they look like mirrors:lmao: Now i just need a chrome bumper:winky:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats pretty wild, Jody. Looks good! Keep a close eye on it...you just might go out to the shed to see the tractor sitting on blocks with the wheels/tires missing. LOL 

Where exactly is it you live? And when exactly is the tractor unattended? No particular reason...just wondering.  

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks Andy they do look good with the yellow and white.
> 
> MowHoward yes they are very shiny the wife said they look like mirrors:lmao: Now i just need a chrome bumper:winky: *


Now you can stare into them and say "Mirror Mirror on the lawn, who is the greatest *FP'er* of them all?" Just don't let the neighbors catch you. :kookoo: :kookoo:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Now you can stare into them and say "Mirror Mirror on the lawn, who is the greatest FP'er of them all?" Just don't let the neighbors catch you. :kookoo: :kookoo: *



Greatest FP'er Thats greatest fertilizer person right:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh yea i had to get a picture in here of my cup for my Cub

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42728>


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey! How do you rate? I never got a Cub Cadet cup. 

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Hey! How do you rate? I never got a Cub Cadet cup.
> 
> Greg *


It took four months for it to come in. I bought the tractor in the middle of March and the cup came in the mail just before the middle of July. So give it some time to come in and make sure its register if it isn't they don't know you bought it and wont send you one. johndeere found out that Lowe's didn't send in the papers he had them in his packet and had to send them in his self.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *One more
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42133> *



wow.. so bright i need sunglasses... they look great.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I must say I think they look better on your unit than most of the others.
> Andy *



So just what exactly are you saying here.. admin???


----------

